# texas sage-edible??



## sunkisseddragons (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if Texas sage, the silvery green type with small purple flowers, is safe for tortoises? I see sage on the tortoise plant list, but not that particular kind.


----------



## Itort (Jul 12, 2009)

I believe what you seeing is sagebrush, Artemisia sp, whereas I believe he plant lists are refering to Salvia sp. That said I know herbivores, large and small, do browse it (sagebrush) on the Northern Plains. Perhaps our friends in the Southwest can tell us if DTs eat it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2009)

Couldn't find anyplace that says anything about edible:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leucophyllum_frutescens

This link refers to the figwort family and when you GOOGLE figwort it does say that it is used in medicine. However reading more about it I wouldn't want to try any myself.

Yvonne


----------



## treshell (Jul 16, 2009)

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=ARAB3
artemisia, It really is very important even required to make it through winter. Antelope must eat it or die. A few years ago big time ranchers bought up winter pasture. Felt good because they planned to feed them though the winter on high grade hay. Except they died in the land of plenty. Neighbours burned out the ant mounds and then complained there were no horny toads the next summer. Go to your county existing office and have them tell what grows where and what you can eat.


----------

